# Glycine Combat On Royal Armour Nato



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I only wish some of the regimental NATOs came in 20mm


















This is one of the loudest watches I've ever owned. You can easily hear it ticking at arm's length.










But I love it! No such thing as too black for me







It's a good excuse to break out some colorful straps


















Handsome, business-like, easy to read. What's not to like?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Fortis Marine Master tomorrow - more color


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad you like it Colin ... looks good on the Royal Tank Regiment NATO even though its not a 20mm


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a very nice watch Colin. Always admired that black model.

Can't say a strap too narrow does it any justice though, in all honesty. A nice grey Nato may show it off, or a black or brown USA oiled leather, which are VERY comfortable!!


----------

